# Generate 3D model of People from Photographs



## Distant Stare (Aug 2, 2019)

lmao, what else would be funny in 3d



			3D Reconstruction from a Single Image
		




			3D Reconstruction from a Single Image
		








Her dad was like a Rothchild banker. Someone should 3d print it in full color and mail it to his office.


----------



## UY 690 (Aug 2, 2019)

I wonder if it’ll work on 2D drawings?


----------



## Distant Stare (Aug 2, 2019)

LMR365 said:


> I wonder if it’ll work on 2D drawings?



It does! Kek, you can 3d print waifu now 



			3D Reconstruction from a Single Image
		




			3D Reconstruction from a Single Image
		





us now


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 2, 2019)

"3D" my ass


----------



## BlancoMailo (Aug 2, 2019)

> Her dad was like a Rothchild banker. Someone should 3d print it in full color and mail it to his office.



Kelly Balthazar - spoiled and nutty daughter of a Goldman Sachs VP worth tens of millions, got into some sort of fight with her father and five days after her 18th birthday did two hardcore porn shoots, (one with FacialAbuse of all things) as a way to embarrass her parents. under the name "Mayli." She later got arrested and kicked out of Georgetown for drug dealing, changed her name to Kelly Wang and is now an 'artist' https://www.instagram.com/jiayiwang_inkart/ & https://www.jiayiwanginkart.com/.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 2, 2019)

erm......






			3D Reconstruction from a Single Image
		


Yeah allow me to cast a measure of doubt as to the veracity of this software. While there are many, many things one can say of the appearence of brianna wu, chubby chipmunk is not one of them


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 2, 2019)

This the dumbest shit ever. It's not even 3D. Fuck off


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 2, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> "3D" my ass


Ok, I'll 3d your anus.

Now comere, baby...


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Ok, I'll 3d your anus.
> 
> Now comere, baby...


I didn't use baby wipes so you're gonna get what you're gonna get.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 2, 2019)

I found a 3D printable sonichu design once, I don't mind wasting the filament if anyone whats to see how it comes out?


----------



## Distant Stare (Aug 2, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> Kelly Balthazar - spoiled and nutty daughter of a Goldman Sachs VP worth tens of millions, got into some sort of fight with her father and five days after her 18th birthday did two hardcore porn shoots, (one with FacialAbuse of all things) as a way to embarrass her parents. under the name "Mayli." She later got arrested and kicked out of Georgetown for drug dealing, changed her name to Kelly Wang and is now an 'artist' https://www.instagram.com/jiayiwang_inkart/ & https://www.jiayiwanginkart.com/.



I cant believe she is still on the internet. You think she would have learned her lesson. Legend has it her dad still gets emails with pictures of her, the files are labeled things that are work related.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 2, 2019)

Easterling said:


> I found a 3D printable sonichu design once, I don't mind wasting the filament if anyone whats to see how it comes out?


Do it!


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Dec 23, 2019)

I was on my way to recreate what OP did to KW's face the other day, but a randomly selected image from the AFLW2000 dataset drew my salacious attention instead and saved me from committing copyright infringement. So have that instead for Christmas Eve.


Spoiler


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 23, 2019)

This thing is really cool, you can even make 3D images of people like this.



Spoiler


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 24, 2019)

Take her from 2 ..._D'S  _and make it 3 ..._D'S_
truly awesome product I give it 
Four stars


----------

